# New Owner



## Joe 30450 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi !

I'm from up north, Quebec , Canada.

I hope you acccept people from other country!

I just bought a new 21 RS 2009 in NY state (4 hours from home), I saved 12.000$ US. In Quebec there is no competition at all and the price are really higher !!!! Just to given you an idea, theres only 4 Outback dealer in Quebec. They pump up their prices...

We had 3 week-end of camping and we are already sick !! Yes in french we call this disease the 2 feet disease. After a 21 feet, we want a 23 and after a 25 etc..

Anyway we really enjoy our new trailer.

If you told me that you accept the french canadian, I would have a question ?

Thank you


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site. You will find the informaton very informative and you can meet alot of great people in the process.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to our forum Joe, yes Canadians are welcome we have several from your great country. I understand the 2 foot Disease well, when we was looking t Outbacks every time we looked at a bigger trailer the better the DW and DS liked it. I had to step in and stop them and let them know that we only have a Tahoe to tow with so we finally settled with the 23RS. Glad you found us there is a lot of great info here for the Outback trailers and a great group of people the meet. Oh yeah congratulations on the new 21RS!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND ENJOY !!!!*


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Bienvenue,
d'une Quebecoise qui a marie un Americain en 1985 et demeure maintenant a Idaho...

Translation to my Forum Friends...
"Welcome,
from a Quebequer who married an American in 1985 and now lives in Idaho.."

We purchased a 28 ft Outback in 2004, then up-graded the tow vehicle in 2006 then up-sized to a 2008 31 RQS. We drove 2100 miles East to Michigan to purchase our 2nd Outback to save lots of $$$ also... So we know what you mean about those 2 feet...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Joe,

Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Joe 30450 (Oct 13, 2008)

Merci beaucoup à tout le monde !

Thanks to all !!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS.
We expect to see some beautiful pictures of your country while out camping. Enjoy our site.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome!!!

I get up to your great corner of the world snowmobiling in the Winter......i have 2 foot disease as well.......

As you always get 2 more feet every week/month than we do









Welcome


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Joe30450;
If you have an OUTBACK you are always WELCOME into our group (Matter of fact we have several SOB's in our happy family). This forum is here to help us all. 
Hope your travels get you down to the Texas area sometime.
WELCOME AGAIN!!!!!

Robert


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the group and congratulations on your new outback!!!

Rick and Donna


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Another 21RS owner!







Welcome to the site. Lots of great info here too.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

WELCOME JOE!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Joe









Welcome and Congrats!! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------

